# How Much Pink?



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

How many gallons of the pink should I have on hand to winterize a 23RS? Don't want to get started and have to run to town.


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

2 has always been enough for me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

2 would probably do it and, in fact, there's probably only 2gal worth that actually gets INTO the TT







but we always have 3 on hand. For 1 reason or another - we've always ended up using about 1/2 of the 3rd gal. (Word to the wise...be sure your low point drain plugs are replaced after draining and BEFORE feeding the Pink Stuff







)


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Also don't forget to turn the bypass on the water heater. James


----------



## SDCampers (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks all. I have it drained, but it's been snowing here in SD and expected lows in the teens this weekend so I need to get it done.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

SDCampers said:


> Thanks all. I have it drained, but it's been snowing here in SD and expected lows in the teens this weekend so I need to get it done.


Wow! It was 93 degrees here today! I'm ready for cooler weather. I don't know if I would ever have to worry about lines freezing here, though. What kind of temps and what duration of freezing temps do I need to worry about?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Joe/GA said:


> Thanks all. I have it drained, but it's been snowing here in SD and expected lows in the teens this weekend so I need to get it done.


Wow! It was 93 degrees here today! I'm ready for cooler weather. I don't know if I would ever have to worry about lines freezing here, though. What kind of temps and what duration of freezing temps do I need to worry about?
[/quote]

Night time temps in the teens for sure but even temps in the 20 if it stays in the low thirties during the day. If you get temperatures in the high 30s or low forties in the day then even low twenties are no problem.


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't forget to pour a little in the sink and tub traps and toilet.


----------



## larry (Oct 19, 2004)

Make sure the bathroom faucet is closed when you first begin, or you will put a gallon into your grey hold tank real quick. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

"Incoming Ghosty-like thread response"

If you live in Texas up here on the Llano Estacado, 1 gallon will last you for 1-2 years. If you live where Ghosty does..."what is this pink stuff you speak of".









-CC


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

larry said:


> Make sure the bathroom faucet is closed when you first begin, or you will put a gallon into your grey hold tank real quick. Don't ask me how I know.


That's weird. My bathroom sink drains into my black tank. Don't know if it is supposed to or whether Gilligan just screwed up that day.

I guess this is a good thing, because the gray tank always fills faster than the black. But I always have to admonish my DDs friends not to let the bathroom sink run while they brush their teeth, or I'm dumping the black tank every day! (And especially when we have no water or sewer hookups!!)

And as Wolfie says, I always keep three gallons on hand for winterizing. A little pink in the gray and black tanks doesn't hurt. I'd rather know for sure that my drain traps are filled with pink than be stingy, especially considering that Wally World sells the pink for about $3.00/gallon.

Also - after filling the system with pink (and bypassing the WH prior to winterizing), I open all faucets and then remove the low point drain caps. I collect all the pink stuff that drains out, for using again next year. And the pink that remains in the system will do its job. It has displaced any water, but even the pink stuff can turn to slush and expand if it gets REALLY cold. And seeing as how the faucets are plastic, I take no chances. (And last winter we had about a week of unusually cold temps, as in -20F!







)

Lastly - don't forget to purge the short line that connects to the city water connection. Remove the little screen and push IN on the little button (check valve) with the pump ON and running, to make sure that short piece of hose is filled with pink and purged of water. But stand off to the side when you do this, or you'll get a pink shower. (Don't ask how I found this out! Not from reading it here - like you!)

Just my $.02.

Mike

Mike


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Night time temps in the teens for sure but even temps in the 20 if it stays in the low thirties during the day. If you get temperatures in the high 30s or low forties in the day then even low twenties are no problem.
[/quote]

Thanks! I figured that most of the time, I would have nothing to worry about. We have seen temps in the 20's, but they are rare. Maybe 10 years ago?!


----------

